# OB in Hospital for Nephrolithiasis



## DAndKay (May 15, 2011)

I am new at coding and this one threw me for a loop.  Hopefully someone can help.

OB patient goes into hospital and is admitted. Has NST, Sono, FFN and a Nephrostomy Tube Change. (RT) 

So here is what I was thinking:
Dx: 592.0 
Procedure: 99223 for Initial Care
59025 for NST
76816 Ultrasound, OB
82731 FFN
50398 (RT) For Right Nephrostomy Tube Change
99238 for Discharge date

The patient has been in the hospital for prior Kidney Stones during same pregnancy. Not quite sure which modifier to use.  Please help. Thank you.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (May 15, 2011)

648.93 as pdx


----------



## ths (May 15, 2011)

I think the code for ultrasound OB should be 76815-26


----------



## DAndKay (May 16, 2011)

*Thank you.*

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## MJ4ever (May 17, 2011)

For Dx use 
646.23 with 592.0
646.23 Renal problem during pregnancy, w/o hypertension.


----------



## DAndKay (May 17, 2011)

*OB Code*

Thanks


----------

